# Wax Test (9 x waxes from Colli 476 to SV BOS)



## calum001

Warning: This is VERY long winded (and pic heavy !!) 

Me and CraigQQ have been speaking about doing a wax test for a few weeks and we finally set aside a day today for doing it, don't think we could have picked much of a worse day as we had 50mph winds and showers all day to contend with but at least it was mostly dry so we could get on with things ! The wind did have it's uses as i turned around at one point to see Craig practising for the 110m hurdles chasing a foam applicator through gardens down my street :lol:

We've tried to make the test as fair as possible so we decided to do the test on both our cars, mine is white single part paint and Craigs is black laquered paint, we stripped both cars of any previous products/LSP's, Craigs was tardis'd and washed and mine was washed, G101'd and clayed.

Both cars have been recently machine polished (Craigs has also been wet sanded) so we left them bare and used the waxes straight on top without using any cleaners/glazes/etc.. just incase any of the waxes reacted with them, 1 coat of each wax was applied

Just to clear anything up at the start, we did this test out of our own interest but thought we would share it on here and anything written is our own personal opinions and nothing more or less should be taken from this

We plan on testing the durability of each wax over the next month (beading/sheeting) and will update it on here, as Craig has a problem/OCD he will be washing his around 3-4 times a week with Magifoam and i will be washing mine once a week with AS Envirowash, this should give a view from each end of the scale with Craig washing more often and with a 'stronger' TFR and i will be washing less frequently with what is arguably the 'kindest' to LSP TFR

anyway on with what was tested (only got a pic of some of the waxes as my camera decided to delete one of the pics so i will update tomorrow)










Going from cheapest to most expensive:

Collinite 476 (476)
Collinite 915 (915)
Chemical Guys Blacklight (CG BL)
Chemical Guys 5050 (CG 5050)
Swissvax Onyx (Onyx)
Dodo Juice Supernatural (SN)
Raceglaze 55 (RG55)
Swissvax Shield (Shield)
Swissvax Best of Show (BOS)

What panels were treated with what wax:

White Evo

Bonnet (drivers side) - SN
Bonnet (pass side) - BOS
Front bumper - Shield
Front wing (drivers side) - Shield
Front wing (pass side) - RG55
Front door (drivers side) - 915
Front door (pass side) - 476
Rear door (drivers side) - CG BL
Rear door (pass side) - CG 5050
Rear 1/4 panel (drivers side) - RG55
Rear 1/4 panel (pass side) - Onyx
Spoiler (drivers side) - RG55
Spoiler (pass side) - Shield
Rear bumper (drivers side) - CG 5050
Rear bumper (pass side) - SN
Boot (drivers side) - 476 
Boot (pass side) - 915

Black Tank

Rear bumper - Onyx
Boot (drivers side) - 915
Boot (pass side) - SN
Rear 1/4 panel - (drivers side) - 476
Rear 1/4 panel - (pass side) - Shield
Rear door (drivers side) - CG BL
Rear door (pass side) - BOS
Front door (drivers side) - RG55
Front door (pass side) - RG55
Front wing (drivers side) - 915
Front wing (pass side) - CG 5050

We also used Craigs bonnet and my roof for a side by side comparison

Eventually some pics..........

Prepped









Craig getting started









Applying the SV waxes by hand









he went to town with Onyx (craigs variation on the swipe test) !

































curing (CG BL & RG55)









finished results:


























































































































taped up for a 50/50 on the bonnet (not CG 5050)









one of the only curing shots i managed to get to show up on white !









finished results:










































































































and onto the side by side comparisons, this is how the 2 panels were split up (no pics of mine curing or after as there is no way you would be able to tell any difference on a flat white panel from a pic)


















curing









buffed off









beading

CG5050









RG55









476









BOS









Onyx









Control Panel (nothing)









SN









915









Shield


















Taped removed and wiped down:


















































and on the Evo:

SN









Control Panel (nothing)









Onyx









RG55









CG 5050









915









Shield









CG BL









BOS









476









last few panel sheeting/beading shots:










































































































Conclusion (my opinion, i'll let Craig speak for himself):

There was not a huge deal in it at all for me, there were subtle differences between the majority of them

All of them were left on between 30min - 1 hr and on my car all were applied by foam applicator and removed with the same type MF, on Craigs some were applied by hand but the same type MF was used throughout

Easiest to apply - CG 5050, spreads well due to it being quite oily, actually found it easier than CG BL and thats a liquid !
Hardest to apply - SN (just didn't spead as easy as the others with it being a harder wax)
Easiest to buff off - Tie for me with the 3 SV (Onyx/Shield/BOS) but all of them were easy (inc 915 and 476 !)
Hardest to buff off - none were hard at all to buff off but i found 476, 915 and CG 5050 required slightly more effort
Glossiest/Wet look - RG55 and Onyx
Crisp/Clean finish - Shield
'Wow' factor - RG55 on the Evo and BOS the black tank (Onyx a close 2nd on both)
Best Beading - tbh there wasn't much between any of them
Worst Beading - CG BL
Best Sheeting - RG55/Shield 
Worst Sheeting - CG BL (BOS also wasn't great)

My overall favourites of the day (on first impression) - Raceglaze 55 and Swissvax Onyx, i like the 'wet' look so these 2 waxes gave the finish i'm looking for and Onyx was the surprise for me as i never expected anything from it being the 'base' SV wax, Shield is also worth a mention as i was very impressed with that aswell, they looked great on both cars

As i said earlier we will be testing durability over the next month and i am expecting this to change things about a bit (we have an idea how it will pan out but will reserve judgement atm to see for ourselves)

If your reading this then fair play as i've nearly fallen aswell during the 2 hours it's taken me to put this together and sort through all the photos !

In the end of the day it's all personal opinion and i'm sure you'll all have your own opinions :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Brilliant.

Honest and factual - what a first class (and unbiased) write up!


----------



## kempe

Nice wright up looking forward to the results :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

so my question is do you think the low end and top end deserve to be £100+ more.What does it offer for such a extra price


----------



## CraigQQ

thanks for doing the write up for this calum... and getting me looking stupid in so many pics :lol:

have your feet dried yet? :lol:

i'd probably agree with you here
Easiest to apply - CG 5050, spreads well due to it being quite oily, actually found it easier than CG BL and thats a liquid !
Hardest to apply - SN (just didn't spead as easy as the others with it being a harder wax)
Easiest to buff off - Tie for me with the 3 SV (Onyx/Shield/BOS) but all of them were easy (inc 915 and 476 !)
Hardest to buff off - none were hard at all to buff off but i found 476, 915 and CG 5050 required slightly more effort
Glossiest/Wet look - RG55 and Onyx
Crisp/Clean finish - Shield
'Wow' factor - RG55 on the Evo and BOS the black tank (Onyx a close 2nd on both)
Best Beading - tbh there wasn't much between any of them
Worst Beading - CG BL
Best Sheeting - RG55/Shield 
Worst Sheeting - CG BL (BOS also wasn't great)

except add 476 as the worst to remove... i really needed to work to remove it from the bonnet test lol.

glossiest on mine i'd say best of show.. followed closely by rg55 and onyx.. but with rg55 being slightly deeper.. maybe a little darker?

only disapointments of the day were applying supernatural and blacklight, some people might say it shouldnt be in the test.. but it is a new LSP to replace wax... so i'd say its fair to include..
didnt top up with v7.. for the same reason we didnt top up the sv ones with nano express..

overall was a great day, and had a lot of fun.. 
even calum's mum pointed out shield was better beading and sheeting than best of show :lol: (also picking supernatural over best of show for the same thing) 

the wind was terrible and we were fighting against the rain aswell for most of the day on and off.. cars must have been dried 10 times today :lol:


----------



## AcN

Great review 

Thanks for your time doing that guys  That makes me reaaaaally want to buy the RG55 (my wallet hates you already )

I'm thinking about one thing though : on all those multi wax/sealants reviews, there's never a video to show how it looks depending on angle


----------



## southwest10

thats a nice test,but most of the bubble's is the prep


----------



## CraigQQ

chrisc said:


> so my question is do you think the low end and top end deserve to be £100+ more.What does it offer for such a extra price


imo.. 
on my car best of show was the best in terms of looks.. it wont win on durability i suspect. 
not sure if it looked £100 better.. but at the same time it was a hell of a lot easier to apply and buff than colly.
(i had trouble with 476 after about 15-20 minutes in the sun on the bonnet)

we spoke about best of show being a bragging right to some.. and to be honest i think it is.. 
its definitely a nice look, and one of my favourites.. but the price is bumped up by the name aswell..

the pricing tends to put it in the class of being the high end wax for most users on here, not many amatuers go above the £200 mark per pot of wax.

as usual.. its all personal opinion and user choice if you think its worth more..


----------



## calum001

cheers gents :thumb:



chrisc said:


> so my question is do you think the low end and top end deserve to be £100+ more.What does it offer for such a extra price


in my opinion Chris then no, i don't think the price difference justifies the small difference in looks on first impression anyway (i will wait and see what happens with regards to durability to make my final judgement though)

for me what i found is the more expensive waxes were nicer to work with, if you have the cash and are looking for a nice wax to use then they are great, if you are looking for best value for money then theres plenty more out there (476, 915 and CG 5050 all performed very well but were just pipped in outright looks, they were always there or there abouts)

was a bit disappointed with SN tbh, out of all the waxes we used i found this the least enjoyable to work with, it did leave a nice glossy finish though


----------



## CraigQQ

AcN said:


> Great review
> 
> Thanks for your time doing that guys  That makes me reaaaaally want to buy the RG55 (my wallet hates you already )
> 
> I'm thinking about one thing though : on all those multi wax/sealants reviews, there's never a video to show how it looks depending on angle


ill get an HD video tommorow or tuesday for you mate.. depending on time limits lol.



southwest10 said:


> thats a nice test,but most of the bubble's is the prep


common knowledge...

the reason it says that both cars were well prepped.. machine polished/wet sanded.. 
were not saying that finish is from the wax.. it does effect it somewhat.. but its from hard work the finish on the two of them


----------



## TRD

I'm interested to find the suitable wax for my pearl white paint.
I have a RG55 sample. I was under the impression that it suited dark/metallic paint. 
Will give it a try, now let test the durability. :lol:


----------



## terraknorr

Good writeup, looking forward to the durability updates.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Superspec

I really wanted Blackfire Midnight Sun to be in there lol. I love it.

Great job guys.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Hey you guys are nuts!!!!

Great thread though, and just goes to show prep is 99% of the finish.


----------



## CraigQQ

Mirror Finish said:


> Hey you guys are nuts!!!!
> 
> Great thread though, and just goes to show prep is 99% of the finish.


LOL is this news to you steve? most people know im nuts!! :lol:

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd

Good read, and a good mix of products.:thumb:


----------



## Brian.

Surprised about the BOS altogether, it's making me think twice about getting a test pot?? But then again a test pot isn't £160 plus postage.

Great write up Calum (& Craig)


----------



## CraigQQ

Brian. said:


> Surprised about the BOS sheeting!?
> 
> Great write up Calum (& Craig)


the sheeting on best of show wasnt bad really.. just not quite as good as the rest... but i actually expected that... as its more about finish that anything else..

none of them had much time to cure before the water testing though.. best of show recommends 3 hours then checking for another buff.. but it was less than 30 minutes when they were wetted due to time constraints.


----------



## Brian.

Craig I edited my post because i'm a nob, sorry! I've just bought a half pot of Zymol Glasur too...


----------



## Spoony

Great test guys - looked like a lot of fun.

BOS has a signature look thats for sure, I think for me it does walk the walk in terms of look maybe not in durability.

I'd have liked to see Vics Concours in there but to be fair it is similar to many other waxes.

The control section shows that a lot of the actual finish is in the prep, but who cares I like waxing!


----------



## CraigQQ

Spoony said:


> Great test guys - looked like a lot of fun.
> 
> BOS has a signature look thats for sure, I think for me it does walk the walk in terms of look maybe not in durability.
> 
> I'd have liked to see Vics Concours in there but to be fair it is similar to many other waxes.
> 
> The control section shows that a lot of the actual finish is in the prep, but who cares I like waxing!


thanks stu..

yes its mostly prep... the waxing not only nice to do, adds a slight amount to the finish.. but the protection and water behaviour is worth it 

theres a lot more waxes that could have went in... but we simply didnt have them lol.. i sold off a few of my waxes so only have 5 now.


----------



## Trip tdi

what a great test and write up, thanks for posting mate, you've worked wonders.

Honestly the beading, i could not tell the difference from any of them waxes, i agree with you, rg55 is a gloss look wax.


----------



## CraigQQ

Brian. said:


> Craig I edited my post because i'm a nob, sorry! I've just bought a half pot of Zymol Glasur too...


tbh, i'd say if you want best of show you wont it..

its not one to be talked into imo..

it certainly has a lot of bling.. on my car anyway..
durability isnt gonna stand up to the likes of shield..

im unfamilar with glasur so can't comment on that..

imo its the perfect wax for someone like me that was always looking for that slight edge... and i think best of show gives it that..


----------



## CraigQQ

Trip tdi said:


> what a great test and write up, thanks for posting mate, you've worked wonders.
> 
> Honestly the beading, i could not tell the difference from any of them waxes, i agree with you, rg55 is a gloss look wax.


RG55 certainly was a nice wax.. simple to use, good looks, nice fast sheeting.. (a close second to shield)

i wont be purchasing it as im happy with what ive got.. 
but its certainly a valid contender in its price range.

onyx really surprised both of us.. if it lasted longer it would be #1 imo..
we didn't expect much, and it really showed us to be fools for doing so lol.

onyx, imo on my car.. came in 3rd in terms of looks.


----------



## Brian.

CraigQQ said:


> tbh, i'd say if you want best of show you wont it..
> 
> its not one to be talked into imo..
> 
> durability isnt gonna stand up to the likes of shield...


It's very true, I wanted it before Glasur as my special wax but here i've bought Glasur too. But with them being half pot/quarter pots it means i'm not shelling out. So certainly makes things more affordable.

As for durability, I highly doubt I'm going to go 3 months without waxing my car anyway. I suppose durability's going to count for those of us who don't like applying wax, which will be nobody who has signed up to this website. It's going to be the people going to the pro's getting their car detailed because they can't be arsed who are looking for durability. Then to be told: "come back in 3 months time and we'll get it re-applied, pleasure doing business" etc etc.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Good write up and test guys - great work :thumb:


----------



## GrahamKendall

Brilliant guys, Always wanted to see how expensive waxes compare against cheaper ones in the real world. I will be sticking with CG 50/50

I could never bring myself to part with £150 for a pot of wax when the results (to me) looks just as good from a cheaper one. Just a quick question, the light behaves differently on different bits of panels, especialy with cloudy skies etc, do you think that could have made a difference to the overall look of different waxes? just asking as I took some pics of my disco bonnet and there was a stinking great cloud in the shot and it makes a huge difference to the look of it, also on on areas where there are slight curves too.


----------



## CraigQQ

Brian. said:


> It's very true, I wanted it before Glasur as my special wax but here i've bought Glasur too. But with them being half pot/quarter pots it means i'm not shelling out. So certainly makes things more affordable.
> 
> As for durability, I highly doubt I'm going to go 3 months without waxing my car anyway. I suppose durability's going to count for those of us who don't like applying wax, which will be nobody who has signed up to this website. It's going to be the people going to the pro's getting their car detailed because they can't be arsed who are looking for durability. Then to be told: "come back in 3 months time and we'll get it re-applied, pleasure doing business" etc etc.


yeah.. lucky if i go 1 months without wanting to reapply the wax lol


----------



## CraigQQ

GrahamKendall said:


> Just a quick question, the light behaves differently on different bits of panels, especialy with cloudy skies etc, do you think that could have made a difference to the overall look of different waxes? just asking as I took some pics of my disco bonnet and there was a stinking great cloud in the shot and it makes a huge difference to the look of it, also on on areas where there are slight curves too.


quick answer  yes.. its probable.. and very possible.

and 5050 is a great wax. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

the 5050 wax is limited edition, heard great reviews of this product, ease of use and removal.

I wonder how it compares to petes 53.


----------



## CraigQQ

Trip tdi said:


> the 5050 wax is limited edition, heard great reviews of this product, ease of use and removal.
> 
> I wonder how it compares to petes 53.


i had p53 and its a nice wax.. very simple to use.. especially as it has no curing time.. wipe on wipe off..

i'd say sheeting of petes was quicker.. but beading and look of 5050 was nicer in my opinion..

i sold the petes on here as it didnt have a place in my collection due to the rest of them lol


----------



## james_death

Congrats Guys, great write up.

*Two guys meet up with mutual interest's spend the day waxing there bodys and hosing one another down...:lol:
*
Really enjoyed the read and read all the following posts.

Certainly the RG55 seams to be the best overall from initial start point but things change and people want different things, as to a cars shape this will dictate light and how exposed it is atmosphere and road fling etc so can affect longevity, always think the sides will last longer as for there shape they should shed much better been vertical panels.

As for finish and beading certainly i never manage to see much difference between LSP but i dont have the privilege of the top end boutique stuff...:lol:

I tend to be £30/35 mark max...:lol:

All we can ever do is post our own personal feelings and experiances nothing scientific lab tests just real world, well those motors that are not garage show queens which if you can do that all the power to you.

Thanks for sharing Guy's and look forward to the follow ups...

Its been killing me keeping my hands off the Polo in order to test the longevity of Mer...:lol:


----------



## Mr Orgasmo

Thanks chaps great write up!! :thumb:


----------



## distracted

RG55 showoffs! 

Great thread


----------



## ronwash

guys,thanks for big test,im a RG 55s guy,so you convinced me..:driver:


----------



## athol

good test guys, I like it. I've been fancying RG55 for a while, so you maybe your test will help me decide to go for it.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Great test and write up :thumb: GUYS ,THANK YOU FOR BIG TEST .

I have tried all those waxes except Swissvax Onyx and Shield , and I can say 
RG55 gives a lot of glossiness and reflectivity . CG5050 easiest wax apply/remove . 
Criag , SN is little hard to use but with SN finger mitt the application becomes easier . SNmy favorite wax after prep stages :thumb:.


----------



## gally

Great test guys! Well played!

I think people got caught up in the "looks" thing a while back. I know I always wondered what different waxes would look like.

Today I hope it's also sliding to performance of the wax. Beading, sheeting, ease of use and how nice it is to use in general.

Before it was looks and durability. I know i'd rather have a £100 wax that I can leave for hours and spread with ease than a £12 wax that will last a year and give no pleasure when using.

It's always down to personal preference though, you guys have shown that aswell.

I'm not surprised about the RG55 it's an immense wax for the price and performance it offers.

Shame you could have had a couple of my waxes for the day Craig, Lusso, Glasur and Celeste. The last 2 would have given nice comparisons.


----------



## CraigQQ

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great test and write up :thumb: GUYS ,THANK YOU FOR BIG TEST .
> 
> I have tried all those waxes except Swissvax Onyx and Shield , and I can say
> RG55 gives a lot of glossiness and reflectivity . CG5050 easiest wax apply/remove .
> Criag , SN is little hard to use but with SN finger mitt the application becomes easier . SNmy favorite wax after prep stages :thumb:.


onyx and shield are great waxes.. 
i prefered best of show marginally over rg55 on my car, but rg55 was better than best of show on calum's car
that could be the reason maxi... didnt have a finger mitt.. just a foam applicator



gally said:


> Great test guys! Well played!
> 
> I think people got caught up in the "looks" thing a while back. I know I always wondered what different waxes would look like.
> 
> Today I hope it's also sliding to performance of the wax. Beading, sheeting, ease of use and how nice it is to use in general.
> 
> Before it was looks and durability. I know i'd rather have a £100 wax that I can leave for hours and spread with ease than a £12 wax that will last a year and give no pleasure when using.
> 
> It's always down to personal preference though, you guys have shown that aswell.
> 
> I'm not surprised about the RG55 it's an immense wax for the price and performance it offers.
> 
> Shame you could have had a couple of my waxes for the day Craig, Lusso, Glasur and Celeste. The last 2 would have given nice comparisons.


im with you kev, much rather have an nice wax to use that gives a little bit more gloss, than a £15 wax which isnt so pleasureable.. my wax choices might not last 8 months... but they are enjoyable to use, so im not bothered about re applying sooner.

didnt think about it kev.. would have been good to throw in an extra couple lol.. cheers for the offer :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

A great test guys, thanks for taking the time to post the thread & look forward to your findings regarding durability etc. Nice to see the SV's being applied by hand even if a little on the thick side eh Craig How did you find the hand application?


----------



## R0B

great write up boys well done:thumb:


----------



## gally

Thick? I thought he had used a trowel!

Although he does have massive chef hands!

You have my number mate don't hesitate to ask if you fancy a try. Can't wait to get lusso on the FRP i'm actually excited about it!


----------



## CraigQQ

slrestoration said:


> A great test guys, thanks for taking the time to post the thread & look forward to your findings regarding durability etc. Nice to see the SV's being applied by hand even if a little on the thick side eh Craig How did you find the hand application?


very easy to apply.. not easy to get it thin :lol: practice required!!!

i think calum stitched me up.. the other side of the bumper with onyx on it was much thinner..

the sv waxes definitely are easy to use. it didnt help that i could only use one hand to apply them :lol: my other hand is covered in chemical burns and rough skin from work...


----------



## slrestoration

CraigQQ said:


> my other hand is covered in chemical burns and rough skin from work...


You're not adding special ingredients to the recipes at work are you??:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

slrestoration said:


> You're not adding special ingredients to the recipes at work are you??:lol:


:lol: no... just being stupid and not wearing gloves to use the caustic oven cleaners :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> Thick? I thought he had used a trowel!
> 
> Although he does have massive chef hands!
> 
> You have my number mate don't hesitate to ask if you fancy a try. Can't wait to get lusso on the FRP i'm actually excited about it!


:lol: haha.. the onyx is very soft.. i took a bit much.. but calum definitely stiched me up :lol:

the other side wasnt as thick!


----------



## GMToyota

Great interesting write up guys!! Fun to read as well, since I have, 915, Shield and RG 55 in my collection. 

And yes, although it's always subtle and you're right in saying the prep is the biggest key, I also believe a wax can have a subtle effect on the looks! I can see it with RG 55 as well, it darkens my paint just a little bit adding depth and gloss. You could see it even more if you'd have added 2 layers.  And RG55 and Shields sheeting are indeed very good, I believe right up there with Glasur, but I think Maxi can tell more about that.

Thanks guys, I'll keep an eye on this thread to read about the durability experience.


----------



## yetizone

Cheers for the write up guys, very well done. :thumb:

Some interesting observations about ease of use, probably one of the most overlooked aspects of wax / LSP use. 

I've had Onyx in the past and it does add a little something to the finish, similar in a way to how an oily glaze enhances slightly, but I found it does not last last that well. Ideal Summer wax though 

I have a Raceglazee 55 sample awaiting some attention - thinking of saving it for when we get our next car (red) in Sept and layering it over Clearkote Red Mouse Machine Glaze!


----------



## Supercool

Great review guys, been thinking about adding another wax to my kit but couldn't decide between the lot but this is made it a little bit easier :thumb:


----------



## gally

I don't know what it is but apart from Crystal rock Swissvax waxes never really appeal to me.

Just personal preference I think. Not sure what to buy next! Starting to wish I had snapped up that destiny in the for sales section!


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> I don't know what it is but apart from Crystal rock Swissvax waxes never really appeal to me.
> 
> Just personal preference I think. Not sure what to buy next! Starting to wish I had snapped up that destiny in the for sales section!


i know what you mean... i have the same thing with zymol.. in that they have never tempted me....


----------



## Dohnut

Good effort, look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## james_death

Think you need bigger cars to test more products...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

james_death said:


> Thing you need bigger cars to test more products...:lol:


definitely... whos got an 18 wheeler with painted cab not fabric sides.. 
get a bunch of waxes donated.. 100-200 wax test on the side of an 18 wheeler :lol:


----------



## evotuning

gally said:


> I don't know what it is but apart from Crystal rock Swissvax waxes never really appeal to me.
> 
> Just personal preference I think. Not sure what to buy next! Starting to wish I had snapped up that destiny in the for sales section!


Get yourself some Shield


----------



## calum001

Cheers for all the comments :thumb:

Been busy as hell since i posted the thread so only managed to pop on for a few min earlier today so didn't expect 6 pages when i logged back on just now :doublesho

Craig i forgot about you having a bit of trouble with 476 on your bonnet, weird as i had no problems removing both the Colli's from mine and they were left on quite a bit longer, i reckon you could have been right when you mentioned yesterday about the sun backing it on a bit more on a black car



TRD said:


> I'm interested to find the suitable wax for my pearl white paint.
> I have a RG55 sample. I was under the impression that it suited dark/metallic paint.
> Will give it a try, now let test the durability. :lol:


Definitely give it a try mate, i was dying to see if the red colour of RG55 made any difference on a white car (after Dodo's thread on their waxes) and i can honestly say that i can't notice even a hint of colouring from 1 layer so far



Brian. said:


> Surprised about the BOS altogether, it's making me think twice about getting a test pot?? But then again a test pot isn't £160 plus postage.
> 
> Great write up Calum (& Craig)


Cheers mate, theres no doubt BOS is a really good wax, great to work with, smells great (but i did take a liking to Onyx :lol and looks great, definitely a wax for special occasions, BUT i wasn't impressed with the looks of it on my car so not sure if thats because it's a solid colour/single part paint/white but it just didn't look great ?? it was definitely in my top 3 on Craigs car though



Spoony said:


> Great test guys - looked like a lot of fun.
> 
> BOS has a signature look thats for sure, I think for me it does walk the walk in terms of look maybe not in durability.
> 
> I'd have liked to see Vics Concours in there but to be fair it is similar to many other waxes.
> 
> The control section shows that a lot of the actual finish is in the prep, but who cares I like waxing!


yeh it was good to try out all the waxes and get a feel for them (cheers to Criag for supplying the higher end waxes for the day )

yeh the control panels were still beading and sheeting but it was noticably improved with the waxes applied (maybe with the exception of CG BL for sheeting)

theres quite a few other waxes that we would have liked to try but this was the limits of our collection so far, one day lol !



GrahamKendall said:


> Brilliant guys, Always wanted to see how expensive waxes compare against cheaper ones in the real world. I will be sticking with CG 50/50
> 
> I could never bring myself to part with £150 for a pot of wax when the results (to me) looks just as good from a cheaper one. Just a quick question, the light behaves differently on different bits of panels, especialy with cloudy skies etc, do you think that could have made a difference to the overall look of different waxes? just asking as I took some pics of my disco bonnet and there was a stinking great cloud in the shot and it makes a huge difference to the look of it, also on on areas where there are slight curves too.


i definitely wouldn't be disappointed if CG 5050 was the only wax i had, great wax for the price, yeh the sun was in and out all day so some of the pics were a bit varied but tbh they still show the finishes achieved as i made sure i got a half decent pic of each to make it as fair as possible

the 2 main waxes that i noticed were affected by direct sunlight were BOS and Onyx, BOS looks amazing in direct sunlight whereas Onyx looks great and really wet when out of the sun



james_death said:


> Congrats Guys, great write up.
> 
> *Two guys meet up with mutual interest's spend the day waxing there bodys and hosing one another down...:lol:
> *
> Really enjoyed the read and read all the following posts.
> 
> Certainly the RG55 seams to be the best overall from initial start point but things change and people want different things, as to a cars shape this will dictate light and how exposed it is atmosphere and road fling etc so can affect longevity, always think the sides will last longer as for there shape they should shed much better been vertical panels.
> 
> As for finish and beading certainly i never manage to see much difference between LSP but i dont have the privilege of the top end boutique stuff...:lol:
> 
> I tend to be £30/35 mark max...:lol:
> 
> All we can ever do is post our own personal feelings and experiances nothing scientific lab tests just real world, well those motors that are not garage show queens which if you can do that all the power to you.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Guy's and look forward to the follow ups...
> 
> Its been killing me keeping my hands off the Polo in order to test the longevity of Mer...:lol:


i was the same mate (just had the 2 Colli's before and a panel pot of SN), just recently bought the RG55 and i have to say i'm glad i did

yeh we have tested the waxes on a few different panels so will hopefully be able to see if there is much difference between the panels, plus my roof being flat should give a good comparison (front 2 sections might get a bit more 'wear' though



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great test and write up :thumb: GUYS ,THANK YOU FOR BIG TEST .
> 
> I have tried all those waxes except Swissvax Onyx and Shield , and I can say
> RG55 gives a lot of glossiness and reflectivity . CG5050 easiest wax apply/remove .
> Criag , SN is little hard to use but with SN finger mitt the application becomes easier . SNmy favorite wax after prep stages :thumb:.


:thumb:

i wouldn't really say it was hard to use but it definitely felt like more of a chore compared to the rest, i used a foam applicator for all the waxes as i wanted to give a fair test between them all so didn't really want to get into using certain 'specialised' products for each and thats why we didn't apply any glazes or V7 on top of CG BL aswell



gally said:


> Great test guys! Well played!
> 
> I think people got caught up in the "looks" thing a while back. I know I always wondered what different waxes would look like.
> 
> Today I hope it's also sliding to performance of the wax. Beading, sheeting, ease of use and how nice it is to use in general.
> 
> Before it was looks and durability. I know i'd rather have a £100 wax that I can leave for hours and spread with ease than a £12 wax that will last a year and give no pleasure when using.
> 
> It's always down to personal preference though, you guys have shown that aswell.
> 
> I'm not surprised about the RG55 it's an immense wax for the price and performance it offers.
> 
> Shame you could have had a couple of my waxes for the day Craig, Lusso, Glasur and Celeste. The last 2 would have given nice comparisons.


Cheers Gally

yeh before we started the day we both thought that we like the complete opposites as Craig is used to the boutique waxes (SV mainly) and i'm more used to the workhorse waxes (Colli's), Craig also prefers the crisp look of a sealant and i like the glossy wet look

turns out Craig liked applying and the look of the Colli's (even though he will try his best to not openly admit it :lol and i liked the SV range

i reckon there is a line between price and performance/enjoyment but thats going to be different for everyone depending on how deep their pockets are....

Glasur is the other main wax that i'm really wanting to try out the now (Craig will vouch for me going on about it ) i've seen you mention Celeste and Lusso Oro and they sound good aswell



slrestoration said:


> A great test guys, thanks for taking the time to post the thread & look forward to your findings regarding durability etc. Nice to see the SV's being applied by hand even if a little on the thick side eh Craig How did you find the hand application?


As i mentioned to Craig i'm not quite sold on applying by hand, can't see how i could get much more of a thin even coat than i was getting with a damp foam applicator, i'm still a novice compared to a lot on here like yourself so would be happy to be educated :thumb:

i also found the hand applied (by Craig) waxes to be harder to buff off but i think he was just being a bit too 'generous' 



CraigQQ said:


> very easy to apply.. not easy to get it thin :lol: practice required!!!
> 
> i think calum stitched me up.. the other side of the bumper with onyx on it was much thinner..
> 
> the sv waxes definitely are easy to use. it didnt help that i could only use one hand to apply them :lol: my other hand is covered in chemical burns and rough skin from work...


you stitched yourself up mate ha, if you had wrote 'onyx' on the other side i would have taken a pic then, it just so happens you wrote it there where it looks whiter than my car !



yetizone said:


> Cheers for the write up guys, very well done. :thumb:
> 
> Some interesting observations about ease of use, probably one of the most overlooked aspects of wax / LSP use.
> 
> I've had Onyx in the past and it does add a little something to the finish, similar in a way to how an oily glaze enhances slightly, but I found it does not last last that well. Ideal Summer wax though
> 
> I have a Raceglazee 55 sample awaiting some attention - thinking of saving it for when we get our next car (red) in Sept and layering it over Clearkote Red Mouse Machine Glaze!


i'm going to be trying out the same sort of thing under RG55 after this test aswell, will be going for Clearkote pink mousse :thumb:



GMToyota said:


> Great interesting write up guys!! Fun to read as well, since I have, 915, Shield and RG 55 in my collection.
> 
> And yes, although it's always subtle and you're right in saying the prep is the biggest key, I also believe a wax can have a subtle effect on the looks! I can see it with RG 55 as well, it darkens my paint just a little bit adding depth and gloss. You could see it even more if you'd have added 2 layers.  And RG55 and Shields sheeting are indeed very good, I believe right up there with Glasur, but I think Maxi can tell more about that.
> 
> Thanks guys, I'll keep an eye on this thread to read about the durability experience.


great to hear about RG55, will be getting a couple of layers on the whole car after this test :thumb:

yeh i would definitely agree that some of the waxes alter the finish (obviously down to personal opinion whether thats for better or worse)



gally said:


> I don't know what it is but apart from Crystal rock Swissvax waxes never really appeal to me.
> 
> Just personal preference I think. Not sure what to buy next! Starting to wish I had snapped up that destiny in the for sales section!


i was the same tbh, the SV range hadn't really interested me before yesterday but i'm definitely more openminded to them now as they definitely have their 'place'


----------



## CraigQQ

you liar!!! i didnt like colly!! :lol:

okay i actually did like 915.. wasnt a fan of 476 after the bonnet trouble... if i didnt have 5050 915 might tempt me

still love my SV waxes..


----------



## james_death

CraigQQ said:


> definitely... whos got an 18 wheeler with painted cab not fabric sides..
> get a bunch of waxes donated.. 100-200 wax test on the side of an 18 wheeler :lol:


There are some truckers on here and which member had the Blood Donor HGV....:lol:


----------



## nothelle

Great test..... you guys are a bunch of freaks that we love to have here


----------



## Brian.

When's the next test then guys? :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol well im happy with my waxes atm.. so unless someone else is wanting to chuck in new waxes/ and run the test with either of us.. it will be a while :lol:

cant see me spending much more on detailing tbh.. got most of what i want/need.


----------



## Brian.

CraigQQ said:


> cant see me spending much more on detailing tbh.. got most of what i want/need.


Lies Craig! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: possibly!!

but not much is tempting me atm.. lol..

i sold a lot of gear off recently. stuff that i wasnt planning on using


----------



## ryand

Looking forward to updates, thanks.


----------



## calum001

Brian. said:


> When's the next test then guys? :lol:


As Criag said if people fancy donating waxes then we'll happily carry out a 2nd test with the 'winners' from this :thumb: i'm giving my bank balance a well deserved break for a bit !


----------



## gally

Thanks for the response Callum. I'll keep in touch with you guys and we can try another few waxes into the summer. 

A couple of my mates have different waxes so grab a couple of them.


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> As Criag said if people fancy donating waxes then we'll happily carry out a 2nd test with the 'winners' from this :thumb: i'm giving my bank balance a well deserved break for a bit !


lol same here,



gally said:


> Thanks for the response Callum. I'll keep in touch with you guys and we can try another few waxes into the summer.
> 
> A couple of my mates have different waxes so grab a couple of them.


sounds good mate.. :thumb:

maybe the FRP can participate 
or calum can finally sort out the clio (unlikely )


----------



## Deeg

Thanks guys for taking the time to perform this test. looking forward to the updates on durability especially as I've just ordered a sample pot of SV Shield.

thanks again and keep up the good work! :thumb:


----------



## gally

CraigQQ said:


> lol same here,
> 
> sounds good mate.. :thumb:
> 
> maybe the FRP can participate
> or calum can finally sort out the clio (unlikely )


Would love to mate, the colour is rather decent for showing off waxes. :thumb:


----------



## calum001

*UPDATE*

Ok finally got the time to update this on here, this is only on my car (White Evo) and can't speak for Craig with how he's finding them but i'm sure he'll update soon aswell

One 'good' thing is that when i went to note down how all the waxes were fairing up i had completely forgotten what wax was where :lol: i purposely never checked with what i had written down so that it was as fair as possible

Week 1 (after 300miles and 1 wash)

Nothing really to mention with any of the waxes, all still showing pretty much the same protection/beading/sheeting as they did when newly applied

Week 2 (after approx 380miles and 2 washes in total)

Roof test panels -8 out of the 9 waxed sections are still showing good beading. The only one to show any noticable deterioration is Chemical Guys Black Light, beading wasn't great and it wasn't the best for sheeting to start with

Various test panels - bit of a mixed bag tbh but it will vary quite a bit depending on what panels each wax is on (high/low wear areas)

As new: CG 5050, SV Onyx, SV Shield, RG55, Colli 476

Showing slight deteriation: Dodo SN, Colli 915

On the 'watch' list (getting close to being counted out): SV BOS, CG BL

The way i'm going to judge it is as soon as the waxes get to the point where i wouldn't be happy with them and would want to reapply another layer then they will be counted out. Basically when they are showing very little protection and beading/sheeting has tailed off.

This is definitely not a ********** test as only 1 layer of each was applied, some could fair a lot better than others with say 2 layers applied etc... and as always there are a million variables

anyway i'll update again next week, i reckon there will be a drop out or 2 and things will change quite a bit in the next couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## james_death

All you can do is post what you find and thats all we ask...:thumb:
Sticking too one coat helps as dont want it all hanging about too long or no need to go at it again... Mind you when does that stop us....:lol:

I would like to point out especially that this is what an individual user observes its not a whole car covered in one product and different angles have different results... Just dont want it to turn into a flame war....

With you didnt prep properly i get 3 months yadda yadda.

Look forward to the updates Guys...:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

collie 476 will be winner just never gives up


----------



## james_death

chrisc said:


> collie 476 will be winner just never gives up


Are you running a book on the outcome...:lol:


----------



## chrisc

james_death said:


> Are you running a book on the outcome...:lol:


No:lol: I would lose too much
But i may be wrong but collie 476 is a boat wax and where does a boat spend most of it's time


----------



## calum001

james_death said:


> All you can do is post what you find and thats all we ask...:thumb:
> Sticking too one coat helps as dont want it all hanging about too long or no need to go at it again... Mind you when does that stop us....:lol:
> 
> I would like to point out especially that this is what an individual user observes its not a whole car covered in one product and different angles have different results... Just dont want it to turn into a flame war....
> 
> With you didnt prep properly i get 3 months yadda yadda.
> 
> Look forward to the updates Guys...:thumb:


exactly mate :thumb:

yeh thats what we stated from the beginning and the reason for doing the test panels (in my case on the roof as that was the most consistent panel), the other test panels obviously helps see how they are on varying conditions but we also doubled up on some of the waxes (by that i mean on one panel like a door and then one on say the top of the boot/spolier etc..) to see how much that affects it

we've tried to make this test as fair as we possibly could with taking out as many variables as possible but you can guarantee that other people will get slightly varying results depening on x,y,z



chrisc said:


> collie 476 will be winner just never gives up


i'm expecting it to be up there anyway ! saying that i was expecting 915 to hold out a bit better but it's showing slight deteriation on one of the doors already

after 4 weeks i'm going to try and kill them (G101/Tardis/Clay) and see how they fair with that


----------



## james_death

chrisc said:


> No:lol: I would lose too much
> But i may be wrong but collie 476 is a boat wax and where does a boat spend most of it's time


FK1000P is a boat one also...:lol:


----------



## james_death

I like the sound of the 4 week cull...:lol: You will have done well to last a month...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

right lads.. i done my second wash with magifoam yesterday.. 2 weeks 2 washes, covered roughly 60 miles per week.
week 1 like calum.. no differences to note.

week 2.
going from best upheld to worst.
shield and 476 i'd say equal.
CG 5050
colly 915
supernatural
then all roughly the same;
RG55(i was disappointed.. expected more durabilty)
SV best of show
SV onyx
and last place goes to
Blacklight.

beading however.. similar all over.

sheeting tells a different story (and basically how i went for the above list)
476 and shield still sheeting like when they were applied.
5050 shows a tiny(and i mean tiny!) amount of degrading,
915 slowed a bit, but still good.
supernatural, still sheeting well, not as fast as first application
all 3 following
RG55
best of show &
onyx 
all show serious slowing of sheeting, and all similar speed.. not the best by a noticeable margin.
and in last place..
Blacklight. slowest sheeting


right but theres a twist!!
476, fast sheeting.. left behind LOTS of water in the form of beading.
shield fast sheeting.. left little behind in terms of water.
supernatual medium fast sheeting. left little behind.
915, medium fast sheeting, left more behind that supernatural (seems a trend with colly waxes in my test)
best of show, onyx and rg55, all slowish sheeting, left little behind.
and finally.. a bit of a surprise.
blacklight, very slow sheeting, but left VERY little for drying towel.. basically NOTHING left on panel afterwards.. definitely left the least behind.. 
probably because of the slow sheeting.

i was putting together an HD video, but ive missed out the best of show in the sheeting vid and was using the p/w not open hose, so doesnt come across the best.. 
will get a better one done on wednesday after 3rd wash and get it uploaded to the thread.

for me, so far my thoughts.
shield is on top, colly 476 is great protection, but leaves too much water behind even with open hose.
shield is nicer to work with. and slightly better in terms of beading, sheeting and water left behind.
colly 476 a worthy wax for those on a budget, or not wanting to go for a boutique wax.
CG 5050, ease of use, and results make this a fantastic middle of the budget wax.
915, easier to use than 476. marginally better looking imo, but durabilty not so hot.
rg55, very nice to use, good finish, new was fast sheeting, but after 2 weeks im very disappointed with 55, after everyone saying its better than best of show especially in durability.. and now they look identical in terms of durability.
best of show, expensive.. gives that sense of grandeur when your using it.. a right of passage almost. for me, marginally the winner in terms of looks, but sheeting durability not good.
onyx.. great wax if your a regular waxer, gives a fantastic look, and beads well. sheets well for first 2 weeks, not so good now, but sill beading well. if your more of a beading detailer than a sheeting one, good entry to the SV range.
blacklight. darkened the finish.. for me, i wasnt a fan of the darker look.. some might want that though, not the best sheeting even from new, but left little on the panel.. 
nice gloss, and if topped with v7 nice finish with great sheeting.
but the same could be said of best of show and onyx, if topped with nano express.


----------



## Deeg

Thanks for the update guy's, much appreciated!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

If Naviwax Ioncoat enter this test , I expect it will beat most of waxes in sheeting durability !


----------



## nothelle

I personally love to compare LSP on an entire car instead of doing test spot. Vertical panel, lower half, upper half, just too many variables that can alter the final result. Plus i always want to compare the final look and i couldn't achieve it on a small area, so half a car would be my choice so I could evaluate it on one side and another one with different LSP. But this would't be practical having a bunch of cars in the test...

But anyway, great effort for a great test..... nice to have a bunch of LSPs to test...


----------



## calum001

CraigQQ said:


> right lads.. i done my second wash with magifoam yesterday.. 2 weeks 2 washes, covered roughly 60 miles per week.
> week 1 like calum.. no differences to note.
> 
> week 2.
> going from best upheld to worst.
> shield and 476 i'd say equal.
> CG 5050
> colly 915
> supernatural
> then all roughly the same;
> RG55(i was disappointed.. expected more durabilty)
> SV best of show
> SV onyx
> and last place goes to
> Blacklight.
> 
> beading however.. similar all over.
> 
> sheeting tells a different story (and basically how i went for the above list)
> 476 and shield still sheeting like when they were applied.
> 5050 shows a tiny(and i mean tiny!) amount of degrading,
> 915 slowed a bit, but still good.
> supernatural, still sheeting well, not as fast as first application
> all 3 following
> RG55
> best of show &
> onyx
> all show serious slowing of sheeting, and all similar speed.. not the best by a noticeable margin.
> and in last place..
> Blacklight. slowest sheeting
> 
> right but theres a twist!!
> 476, fast sheeting.. left behind LOTS of water in the form of beading.
> shield fast sheeting.. left little behind in terms of water.
> supernatual medium fast sheeting. left little behind.
> 915, medium fast sheeting, left more behind that supernatural (seems a trend with colly waxes in my test)
> best of show, onyx and rg55, all slowish sheeting, left little behind.
> and finally.. a bit of a surprise.
> blacklight, very slow sheeting, but left VERY little for drying towel.. basically NOTHING left on panel afterwards.. definitely left the least behind..
> probably because of the slow sheeting.
> 
> i was putting together an HD video, but ive missed out the best of show in the sheeting vid and was using the p/w not open hose, so doesnt come across the best..
> will get a better one done on wednesday after 3rd wash and get it uploaded to the thread.
> 
> for me, so far my thoughts.
> shield is on top, colly 476 is great protection, but leaves too much water behind even with open hose.
> shield is nicer to work with. and slightly better in terms of beading, sheeting and water left behind.
> colly 476 a worthy wax for those on a budget, or not wanting to go for a boutique wax.
> CG 5050, ease of use, and results make this a fantastic middle of the budget wax.
> 915, easier to use than 476. marginally better looking imo, but durabilty not so hot.
> rg55, very nice to use, good finish, new was fast sheeting, but after 2 weeks im very disappointed with 55, after everyone saying its better than best of show especially in durability.. and now they look identical in terms of durability.
> best of show, expensive.. gives that sense of grandeur when your using it.. a right of passage almost. for me, marginally the winner in terms of looks, but sheeting durability not good.
> onyx.. great wax if your a regular waxer, gives a fantastic look, and beads well. sheets well for first 2 weeks, not so good now, but sill beading well. if your more of a beading detailer than a sheeting one, good entry to the SV range.
> blacklight. darkened the finish.. for me, i wasnt a fan of the darker look.. some might want that though, not the best sheeting even from new, but left little on the panel..
> nice gloss, and if topped with v7 nice finish with great sheeting.
> but the same could be said of best of show and onyx, if topped with nano express.


cheers Craig :thumb:

seems like were getting a few different results from the waxes on each of our cars ! Onyx and RG55 are both holding out well on mine while 915 isn't fairing as well as i had hoped, yet again shows how many variables there can be !

saying that there are a few that are also consistent between our cars (Shield, 476, CG 5050, SN, BOS and CG BL)

i'll get the sheeting test done similar to yours next week and see how they get on


----------



## Short1e

Pics aren't showing!


----------



## [email protected]

Short1e said:


> Pics aren't showing!


more importantly no autobrite waxes...?? come on guys get your act together lol :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> cheers Craig :thumb:
> 
> seems like were getting a few different results from the waxes on each of our cars ! Onyx and RG55 are both holding out well on mine while 915 isn't fairing as well as i had hoped, yet again shows how many variables there can be !
> 
> saying that there are a few that are also consistent between our cars (Shield, 476, CG 5050, SN, BOS and CG BL)
> 
> i'll get the sheeting test done similar to yours next week and see how they get on


yeah, could be environmental differences that are causing it, application differences, curing times, car storage, snow foam ect ect.

it has been rather heavily raining, for the last full week here.. with little time between showers!
oh and hailstones on thursday.



Short1e said:


> Pics aren't showing!


that tight git calum doesnt have photobucket pro


----------



## CraigQQ

Autobrite Detailer said:


> more importantly no autobrite waxes...?? come on guys get your act together lol :thumb:


your more than welcome to post some free samples up and ill re run the test against my waxes 
best of show
shield
onyx
sn 
5050
blacklight


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Do you agree with me ? The wax that comes with less durability gives better gloss/wetter look and shine , and the wax that gives better durability gives slightly less shine (not always).


----------



## CraigQQ

yes maxi definitely.

although with shield i'd say you get a nice balance of both.


----------



## james_death

Nice to hear from the other test bed... Thanks Craig.
You would need years to do a half and half car test to get through them all...:lol:

I did one onece with FK1000P and DoDo Purple Pro.
Keep up the good work, apart from the members that simply dont have the time and want maximum protection a month would be about the max time between wax application for a good few unless doing a serious longevity test.

Im not including the top ups that some may do just simply waxing leaving and then next waxing.

Always good to read tests... Thanks Lads...:thumb:


----------



## calum001

Short1e said:


> Pics aren't showing!


yeh apologies :lol: will either look into getting pro or you'll have to wait till i get next months quota :thumb:



Autobrite Detailer said:


> more importantly no autobrite waxes...?? come on guys get your act together lol :thumb:


haha would be more than happy to test your waxes, we both don't have any, feel free to pop a sample in the post :lol:



CraigQQ said:


> yeah, could be environmental differences that are causing it, application differences, curing times, car storage, snow foam ect ect.
> 
> it has been rather heavily raining, for the last full week here.. with little time between showers!
> oh and hailstones on thursday.
> 
> that tight git calum doesnt have photobucket pro


yeh exactly, and yes your right :lol: any idea how much the pro is to upgrade ? will have a look when i get home



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Do you agree with me ? The wax that comes with less durability gives better gloss/wetter look and shine , and the wax that gives better durability gives slightly less shine (not always).


as you said not always but there is definitely a slight trade off with some, so far RG55 and Onyx (the 2 wettest looking imo) are both holding up well on mine after 2 weeks

i'm trying to be as impartial as possible till the end of the test though so won't judge any of them till their counted out :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> yeh exactly, and yes your right :lol: any idea how much the pro is to upgrade ? will have a look when i get home


iirc i paid about £1.89 for one month of photobucket pro


----------



## deno 1

great thread...


----------



## CraigQQ

heavy rain yesterday, i got a chance to have a swatch at the beading..
so its now 3 washes in, one of which was apc.. to see if it degraded any.
sheeting still the same as my last update after the wash.

beading.. here we go... will upload pics tonight/tommorow. but so far heres my thoughts.
Collinite 476 (476) *beading still strong.. however the beads a bit flat.*
Collinite 915 (915) *beading better than 476(more pronounced beads)*
Chemical Guys Blacklight (CG BL) *more of a sheeter than a beader.. but small beads a tad flat.*
Chemical Guys 5050 (CG 5050) *Cracking beading.. very little in the way of degrading.*
Swissvax Onyx (Onyx) *on the heavier hit areas(bumpers) but still beading.*
Dodo Juice Supernatural (SN)*its on the tailgate, which takes a beating with my car.. always dirty first.. and this and 915 on the tailgate both beading a bit flat tbh*
Raceglaze 55 (RG55) *nice small beading but not as pronounced as i'd have hoped.. or as uniform*
Swissvax Shield (Shield) *imo the best beader.. it also was sheeting more of the water off and had the least amount of beading on the car in the rain. which is what i like, less water spotting.*
Swissvax Best of Show (BOS) *very nice small beads.. quite round, and more uniform than rg55*

so the main test here for me was best of show v rg55, as these get compared regularly on here..
imo best of show is the winner so far.. 3 weeks on and its sheeting the same as rg55 and beading better..
also it looked ever so slightly better on my car than rg55.

it is the more expensive wax though


----------



## calum001

cheers Craig and i'll do my update when i get home later

looking at that it's fair to say that were starting to get VERY different results with a couple of the waxes !


----------



## CraigQQ

area of the car makes a difference though..
supernatural for me has lasted 3 months with great beading, but its not lasted too well on the tailgate.

915 is better than 476 on the comparison of front to rear quarter panels.. but on the tailgate its not too good.
onyx is holding up surprisingly well for the rear bumper!

but this was after driving to work twice.. so maybe the panels were a bit dusty/dirty from the rain/puddles..


----------



## calum001

yeh of course it does mate, i'm going by comparing similar panels and also the roof sections aswell though so all is being taken into consideration


----------



## CraigQQ

my bonnet after the heavy rain was much of muchness tbh.. they all looked a bit flat in terms of beading.

it was hard to even decipher the control panel.

but i did wash with apc through the foam lance on its last wash (sunday)
instead of snow foam..
in an effort to attack them lol.... couldn't wait the full month.


----------



## calum001

some of the panels on the roof look like new (very tight/uniform beading etc...) and some are starting to tail off a bit, the control panel is noticeable on mine but even Mick commented that it was beading well for something without any protection on it at all

yeh i went slightly off plan and washed it with magifoam at the weekend, will be getting APC/Tardis and maybe even clay out this weekend in an attempt to kill them


----------



## CraigQQ

*Results are in....*

well my results lol.. calums will be done at the weekend..

so as per my last update, waxes were showing signs of degrading..

another wash with magifoam and the following were all at a stage where i'd want to apply another coat.
best of show,
rg55
blacklight
onyx 
supernatural(surprised me as i've seen 3 months out of 2 coats of this before.)

and waxes still going strong(but showing slight degrading)
shield
5050
476
915

time to put it to the test..
out came the chemical guys citrus snow foam... this is kept for the full detail were i remove all the wax ect.. (usually when its about dead already lol)
strong dilution.. about 1 and a half inches to 500ml of total mix.
dwell time about 15 minutes.

*waxes completely gone*

best of show,
onyx,
RG55

then out came the tardis..
sprayed onto a dry car.. left for 5-10 minutes then rinsed off..

*waxes dead*

915
supernatural

then we moved onto Chemical guys HD Orange degreaser.
sprayed on.. 5 minutes dwell.. rinsed

*waxes dead*

shield

*waxes left..* after also iron x application..
CG 5050
colly 476

these two were un killable.. another application of tardis...
degraded slightly..
but still evident in beading/sheeting.

and out of the two.. the winner of my durability/wax test.
.
.
.
.
*Chemical Guys 5050*

the beading and sheeting of 5050 was just in front of 476..
both of which would have lasted a lot longer i think..
both valid options for durability it would seem.
long term durability wasn't tested though..

remember... this is all in my honest opinion... no scientific testing lol.. just for my own personal pleasure..


----------



## CraigQQ

in the end i opted for a paint cleanser in the form of swissvax cleaner fluid to remove the remaining two waxes..

then a coat of zaino z2 was applied 
along with a test of glossworks glaze on the bonnet, followed by z2.
and a test of megs 205 with 3m blue pad to remove a small hairline scratch on the wing where i think someone touched off it as they went past in work car park.


----------



## alan_mcc

great test craig, thanks for sharing that. did you like z2 then? i think it's fantastic myself.


----------



## nothelle

Thanks for doing all the trouble. Glad i have CG5050 already, but despite the test result i always love that LSP....


----------



## CraigQQ

alan_mcc said:


> great test craig, thanks for sharing that. did you like z2 then? i think it's fantastic myself.


thanks alan..

i applied it a bit thick on the first panel lol..which made it need a bit more than my usual swissvax when buffing off.. but not particularly hard.
the rest however.. buffed pretty easy
car feels superslick now though... 
do you find a second layer adds anything.. bottle says it adds "lustre" lol



nothelle said:


> Thanks for doing all the trouble. Glad i have CG5050 already, but despite the test result i always love that LSP....


yes 5050 was already one of my faveourite waxes.. it wasn't one I thought would win this to be honest.. but it did on my car..

think calum's test will work out different to mine, as early indicators show waxes wearing differently between cars..


----------



## alan_mcc

I prefer a second layer of non-ZFX zaino a few hours after the inital layer. I prefer to use it straight from the bottle as opposed to mixing with ZFX and I don't use Z8 either as I think z2 alone gives a better finish.

However z8 itself is very good as a glass sealant, as is z2. And z6 is great for cleaning windows.

A second layer does add a lot in my opinion though, it's a really good product and will bead for months and months. It's my favourite product by a long shot. 

It should buff very easily, try even a light spritz of Z6 (i use it 1:1) if you're experiencing any difficulty at all.

I know what you mean about it being super slick aswell - just about fell off my wing last time I leaned on it when it had z2 on (currently using Gloss-It).


----------



## CraigQQ

lol it was kind of the same here.. leaned on the wing for some reason with one hand at the top and my hand slipped off. :lol: was just about rolling around the ground :lol:


----------



## calum001

cheers Craig :thumb:

some interesting results anyway ! your results mainly back up the theory of sacrificing durability for looks as the 3 best looking waxes (in our opinion) were the first to go, Shield bucked the trend and showed it's a great all rounder and 5050 great value for money !

Yeh as you said my test will show a few different results to yours but i also think there will be a few similarities aswell

I'll be doing another few wax tests over the next month or 2 (just bought 2 new waxes - Glasur and AG HD) so will be putting then up against the 'winners' from this on various cars and i'm going to do half a car for each wax to get a more 'real life' test on multiple areas, not sure if anyone will be bothered about it but if anyone wants me to do a wee write up again let me know


----------



## james_death

Yep we always want to hear wax tests.... you know that....:thumb:
Look forward to the weekend Wax cull...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GMToyota

Thanks for your opinion Craig! Very interesting. 

Can't wait for Calum's views and experience.. and Glasur and HD are also coming up? Awesome.


----------



## calum001

james_death said:


> Yep we always want to hear wax tests.... you know that....:thumb:
> Look forward to the weekend Wax cull...:lol::lol::lol:


haha sound bud i'll do a wax test #2 aswell then, Craig loves his sealants so maybe he might do a wee sealant write up and test a few ??? 



GMToyota said:


> Thanks for your opinion Craig! Very interesting.
> 
> Can't wait for Calum's views and experience.. and Glasur and HD are also coming up? Awesome.


yeh looking forward to the next test already, and if any traders fancy sending any samples thought i'll be more than happy to test them against a few waxes :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> haha sound bud i'll do a wax test #2 aswell then, Craig loves his sealants so maybe he might do a wee sealant write up and test a few ???
> 
> yeh looking forward to the next test already, and if any traders fancy sending any samples thought i'll be more than happy to test them against a few waxes :lol:


lol you chancer... but yes.. any traders.. samples welcome.. free impartial test.
sealants/waxes/anything....
(yes im cheap that way:lol

i've just put z2 over the whole car.. gonna get another layer on today, and grab a few pics.
might do another test at some point..

and calum if you need more of any of my waxes let me know.


----------



## calum001

i'll have Shield and Onyx please........................ha

they are the only 2 on my list that i would like to have atm that i don't already have (or have bought in the past day or 2 lol)


----------



## CraigQQ

lol your welcome to pop by and borrow some


----------



## calum001

Cheers bud but I never meant borrow :lol:

You'll need to cross to the dark side and give glasur a try when I get it thru aswell


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> Cheers bud but I never meant borrow :lol:
> 
> You'll need to cross to the dark side and give glasur a try when I get it thru aswell


:lol: i knew what you meant... decided to ignore your spamming 
:spam:

ill swap you my tiny bit of onyx for all your glasur :lol:

i put a second coat of z2 on the tank today..

heres the pics.. from my phone so not the best.. camera isn't great..


----------



## calum001

stop tarnishing this thread with crap pics of a sealant :doublesho :lol:

glasur is getting locked away if you come round again


----------



## CraigQQ

haha... whats wrong.. you gutted that your wee white cant get them relections from waxing 

sealants are every bit as valid as wax


----------



## calum001

That sounds like a challenge if I've ever heard one !! 

And no their not, not in this thread anyway lol


----------



## CraigQQ

lol ill spam this thread up with more pics of sealants than you can count... (heard you can' count past 10.. as you run out of fingers :lol: couldnt resist)

and yes.. the gauntlet is laid... show me a mirror reflection like that on the evo 
EDIT: Without photoshop :lol:


----------



## calum001

wrong i have 10 toes aswell unlike you edinburgh imbreds 

haha i'm never going to get a reflection shot on white single part paint (no laquer) thats better than a black car but by god i'm going to try my hardest now just to prove you wrong :lol:

i'm yawning already looking and thinking about sealants, booooooorrring !


----------



## CraigQQ

lol... says the boy that whole heartedly bought into the wekstatt kit.. wasted his money to moan and go back to his £2 pot of wax... 

really spamming this thread aren't we :lol:

look forward to you trying :lol:
first product i'd try on it?
laquer :lol::lol::lol:
:devil:


----------



## calum001

exactly ! i was all up for trying it and the werkstat stuff isn't cheap, sealants are just boring and uneventful 

oh yeh and i now have around £250 of waxes thank you very much 

laquer............pffftt thats too easy ! as i said i like a challenge !


----------



## CraigQQ

nice.. i have about £400 of wax.. and about £100 of sealants.


----------



## james_death

Calm down calm down...:lol:
You on 2 pages now...:lol:
The pics however Craig do have a bad colour cast to them...
Sorry just replace with better ones later...


----------



## CraigQQ

its the phone james.. its cr*p.

couldn't be bothered getting my brothers nikon out. and i haven't bought a dslr yet..

its wierd.. the camera had a wierd look on the phone screen.. so i put the saturation to -1 and the white balance to daylight.. (think the iso is on 800) 
and it looks fantastic on the phone.. really natural.. get them on the computer and they look cr*p


----------



## james_death

You will have trouble as black car and bright light and car in shade and washing on the line its more exposed for the black as you can see with the washing bleached out on the line but exposed more in the reflection, is that really a purple towel reflection or just colour cast?
Yes we have some purple towels also...:lol:

Now look you have got me at it its supposed to be about wax results....:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

haha yes its a purple towel on the washing line..

normally the washing line is where the car is.. but because i had the car round back in the shade.. the washing line was re routed via the nieghbours fence and back to the house (its one of the retractable reels lol)

used to have the fixed type.. but i wanted access to round back so removed that and put the reels up.. they normall connect to the garage on the other side of the car there lol.


----------



## alan_mcc

car looks great craig  calum why do you find sealants boring? I find the 'long-life' sealants boring (such as GTechniq) purely cause I enjoy applying sealants to my car.

I personally find waxes boring, they've always produced a nice finish and that's 'it' in my opinion.


----------



## calum001

james_death said:


> Calm down calm down...:lol:
> You on 2 pages now...:lol:
> The pics however Craig do have a bad colour cast to them...
> Sorry just replace with better ones later...


haha can't beat winding Craig up mate



alan_mcc said:


> car looks great craig  calum why do you find sealants boring? I find the 'long-life' sealants boring (such as GTechniq) purely cause I enjoy applying sealants to my car.
> 
> I personally find waxes boring, they've always produced a nice finish and that's 'it' in my opinion.


i just enjoy waxing more tbh, i like the wet look a wax gives more than the clinical look of a sealant and the whole process of applying it is just more fun tbh

all just personal preference really mate, as you said you enjoy using a sealant more, i was just winding Craig up with most of it aswell, running thing with us as he likes sealants and me waxes :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

CraigQQ said:


> yes 5050 was already one of my faveourite waxes.. it wasn't one I thought would win this to be honest.. but it did on my car..


Should sit well on my Panther Black Focus then craig if it sits well on yours :driver:


----------



## CraigQQ

Sirmally2 said:


> Should sit well on my Panther Black Focus then craig if it sits well on yours :driver:


yes.. ford panther black.. nissan pearl black.. shouldn't be a millions miles away..

i don't use it too much anymore to be honest... went all up market with swissvax.


----------



## CraigQQ

james.. as requested..
i put the iso on auto.. and noticed the contrast was at +1 so put back to normal.. and its a lot more natural now..
still a phone pic ofcourse.. but not too bad for a phone pic.


----------



## Sirmally2

CraigQQ said:


> yes.. ford panther black.. nissan pearl black.. shouldn't be a millions miles away..
> 
> i don't use it too much anymore to be honest... went all up market with swissvax.


Teesside.... Pollution.... 

Definatly go for the durability everytime here!

Daamn you with your expensive wax!!!


----------



## CraigQQ

Sirmally2 said:


> Teesside.... Pollution....
> 
> Definatly go for the durability everytime here!
> 
> Daamn you with your expensive wax!!!


:lol: :lol:
what can i say... im a brand snob


----------



## Sirmally2

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: :lol:
> what can i say... im a brand snob


You've been whipped by the brand!!!:devil:


----------



## inoyasha2

The smallest beading i had ever seen :lol:

btw good job bro! thanks! :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Hi Craig , Did you try this program GIMP to refine :buffer: your pictures automatically

Open the program go to Colors > Level > Auto :thumb:

This is your picture , maybe its better now ? more natural ?


----------



## robtech

fantastic dude,thanks for doing this.as i bet is saved a few of us a lot of money


----------



## ronwash

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hi Craig , Did you try this program GIMP to refine :buffer: your pictures automatically
> 
> Open the program go to Colors > Level > Auto :thumb:
> 
> This is your picture , maybe its better now ? more natural ?


Maxi,thanx for the gimp,its graet!.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

You don't need pay $$ for SLR digital camera  .


----------



## calum001

just sorting out my final write up on this test and it will be up at some point today :thumb:


----------



## calum001

photobucket isn't playing ball with uploading my pics so update will be up as soon as i sort it out


----------



## CraigQQ

it was doing that with me the other day.. 3 hours to upload one photo(left it up in the background)


----------



## calum001

i've got 40odd pics to upload and i'm having to do them individually as it just sits and does nothing if i try and do any more, got about 30 done but will do the rest after work tomorrow (all the pics have been resized so down to 100-200kb each so file size isn't an issue)


----------



## calum001

ok finally got a few min to do the final write up...

Yet again just a reminder that this is my own individual opinion of the results that were achieved and this could be different for other people depending on a million and one variables !

Also please note that the waxes will degrade on different panels at different rates due to places of high/low wear, also the pictures don't always tell the whole story but i have tried to show this as much as possible

The results below are after 4 weeks from first application (1 coat of each wax), during this time the car has covered around 500-600miles and been washed 4 times (2 x Envirowash and 2 x Magifoam)

Collonite 476 (476) - still beading very well, sheeting good
Collonite 915 (915) - still beading well but not as defined, sheeting ok
Chemical Guys Blacklight (CG BL) - beading showing signs of degrading, poor, i would count out at this stage 
Chemical Guys 5050 (CG 5050) - still beading very well, sheeting very good
Swissvax Onyx (Onyx) - still beading well, sheeting ok
Dodo Juice Supernatural (SN) - showing signs of degrading but still ok, sheeting ok
Raceglaze 55 (RG55) - still beading well, sheeting good
Swissvax Shield (Shield) - still beading very well, sheeting very good
Swissvax Best of Show (BOS) - beading showing signs of degrading, borderline

Pics of the beading on the roof panels:

915









Shield









CG BL









BOS









476









SN









Control panel









Onyx









RG 55









CG 5050









Pics on various test panels

SN









BOS









RG55









Shield









476









CG 5050









915









CG BL









Onyx









RG55









476









915









After that i decided to try and kill off the waxes and chose Tardis and G101 as my weopons of choice.

First up was Tardis which killed off and left the following waxes with virtually no protection/beading:

CG Blacklight (discounted before Tardis)
SV BOS

Next i went for G101 APC at 1:5 and coated the whole car, leaving a couple of minutes before rinsing off, these are how the waxes ended up after (CG BL & BOS not included as already discounted):

Collonite 476 (476) - still showing some protection/beading
Collonite 915 (915) - no protection, also very weird as was not sheeting at all and water hanging on panel
Chemical Guys 5050 (CG 5050) - still showing some protection/beading
Swissvax Onyx (Onyx) - virtually gone (very slight)
Dodo Juice Supernatural (SN) - virtually gone (very slight)
Raceglaze 55 (RG55) - still showing some protection/beading
Swissvax Shield (Shield) - still showing some protection/beading but never faired well on roof for some reason

Pics at end of test:

BOS









SN









RG55









Shield









476









CG 5050









915









CG BL









Onyx









RG55









476









915









Roof panels

915









Shield









CG BL









BOS









476









SN









Control panel









Onyx









RG55









CG 5050









My conclusion:

CG BL - initial finish was ok but no wow factor for me, durability not the best either

476/915 - both very similar in more or less every aspect but for me 476 won out in the end with durability, i've been using 915 for years but will be switching to 476 for my winter wax

SN - was a decent all rounder but i found it the least enjoyable to apply

BOS - definitely one of the best looking, beading very good at start aswell, durability let it down with it starting to degrade after around 2-3 weeks

RG55 and Onyx - similar in this test as they both gave a very deep wet look, beading was great to start with, showed signs of degrading towards the end but held in there well

CG 5050 and Shield - very close as they both look great (although a different look), bead very well, sheet well and the durability is very good with the 2 of them, Shield is easier to work with but you can't ignore that it is 2 1/2 times the price.

Wet look: RG55
Crisp look: Shield
Wow factor: BOS
Best beading: CG 5050/Shield
Best sheeting: Shield
Best value: CG 5050/476
Best durability: 476

OVERALL BEST: CG 5050 for the price it really does give the 'big boys' a run for their money

lets just say i never expected half the results in this and it's changed my way of thinking about them :doublesho

i've just bought Zymol Glasur and also going to get Autoglym HD so i'll be doing a test with them against my favourites from this test in the near furture, theres a few others i'd like to try/test but it will all be money dependant, i'll put a thread up if anyones interested on any furtures tests i do :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

thanks for the results of yours calum..

whats strange is your car has done more miles than mine in the test period by about 250miles+
yet my waxes degraded quicker lol..
im sure it was kds who posted up about the heat difference in black to white cars.. with a massive 50+ celsius difference in direct sunlight.. wonder if this affects the wax by softening it slightly.. 

lol we both came to the same conclusive winner it seems CG 5050..
arguably the easiest to work with out the lot aswell.
although rg55 was close behind in terms of ease of use i'd say.

what you saw with 915 the water hanging on the panel.. i got that with all mine after killing them apart from 476 and 5050 which survived all my attacks lol and shield.. which didn't do that.. but sheeting and beading showed it was almost gone.. (maybe still protecting ofcourse)

its hard to tell when the wax is still protecting as most will still be there after beading/sheeting is gone..

anyway.. cheers mate.. and yes we would like to see your further tests!!

my next test is lined up soon.. c1 vs cquartz vs body wrap..


----------



## big ben

nice one lads

edit: and i would love to see that test craig. be interesting to see if you have the same results as what i have with them


----------



## calum001

yeh it's a very weird one Craig ! like you said that could be a factor (amongst many)

haha and heres you giving me a ribbing about me never driving it !

yeh i hate agreeing with you but it was a no brainer tbh, i still really like Shield/RG55/Onyx/476 but they all have their down sides, CG 5050 doesn't really

yeh i found it really hard to tell (and photograph) what was still protecting towards the end, in hindsight i would have left another control panel (like a door) to compare

well you might be getting a wee call as i might want to borrow shield  :lol:

looking forward to that test bud, give me a shout and i'll pop round, would be good to see these in action, i'll take pics you do the work..................deal ?


----------



## CraigQQ

lol sounds like a deal mate.. and you can borrow shield and the winner 5050 if you want 

would be good to have some proper pics compared to the ones i can take :lol:

ben it should be in the next couple of weeks.. when i can steal andy's body wrap(and rim shield) and get calum to pop out.. we can even apply some c1 to that evo of his.. give it some sealant love 
eh calum...
wouldnt you like to try a panel with c1.. just to mix it up a bit


----------



## calum001

cheers for the offer on the 5050 but i'm that impressed with it that it'll be getting added to my ever growing wax collection very soon :lol: 

put it this way you've got a bloody hard task to convert me to sealants but i'm always up for mixing it up a bit ha

C1 on the Evo though.....not sure as it doesn't exactly come off with a bit of tardis or g101 :lol:


----------



## james_death

Thanks for the update...:thumb:
Was testing temps of different car colours the other day...:lol:
Going down the street pointing the laser at the bonnets...:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> cheers for the offer on the 5050 but i'm that impressed with it that it'll be getting added to my ever growing wax collection very soon :lol:
> 
> put it this way you've got a bloody hard task to convert me to sealants but i'm always up for mixing it up a bit ha
> 
> C1 on the Evo though.....not sure as it doesn't exactly come off with a bit of tardis or g101 :lol:


lol don't need to if your scared 

haha, just teasing mate.. if you want to try it your welcome, but i know its not your thing..

lol you gave me hassle for having so many waxes.. now you must have more than me when you get the hd and 5050 aswell...
and you got the glasur..

so thats.
476
915
glasur
rg55
hd

5 waxes..
ive got
5050
SN
onyx 
shield
best of show

so yes your worse than me... as my onyx and shield don't have much left 

i'll be down to 3 when they go..
not sure if i will replace depends how the sealants go lol.
i did have another 4 waxes but sold them..
megs 16,, sold without testing
petes 53.. sold after testing one 12" by 12" square on a door.. good but surplus to requirements.
purple haze.. not to my liking..
bilt hamber autobalm.. not a specific wax i don't think.. but i gave it away to a guy on the car club.. its good stuff though.


----------



## CraigQQ

james_death said:


> Thanks for the update...:thumb:
> Was testing temps of different car colours the other day...:lol:
> Going down the street pointing the laser at the bonnets...:lol:


im surprised you didn't get put in the mental health clinic james :lol:

the results?


----------



## calum001

haha yeh i know, i've literally just sold SN today and yeh i'll have 6 waxes soon....but you've got 3 SV waxes so still worse imo !

i am actually tempted to try the sealants mate, especially the newer nano tech ones, will see how yours turns out and let you be the guinea pig then decide......


----------



## CraigQQ

lol no problem... you will get the first hand look at them if your doing the pics aswell..

only problem is need 24 hours before the beading/sheeting test unlike the wax test we done.. either that or ill leave it a week and nip out to yours so you can do the pics of sheeting/beading lol.. and i'll do a video. in 720hd..


----------



## calum001

ah right sound, we'll sort something out lad, can do 720p HD on my camera aswell and can actually make use of the tripod i've got and never used !


----------



## CraigQQ

lol thats probably better than my phone.. which i'll give it is actually pretty good.. apart from the fact when your holding it the lighting changes if you get too close to the object it darkens..

so maybe better with your camera.. but i was gonna shoot a lot of video and edit it up with application ect.. 
i've got corel x4 for editing and its pretty good..


----------



## calum001

bring a memory stick and i'll put all the pics and vids on it for you to take away and edit and post up yourself, job done.... 

oh yeh and i'll update the first post with all the updates when i cba :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

lol sounds like a plan..

my 60gig ipod should be fine to stick them on i think..
its always in the car anyway..

use it as a portable hard drive all the time.


----------



## gally

Superb you two! Very impressed with 50/50 of course. Never really expected it I suppose.

RG55 again holding it's own especially against shield which prides itself on being very durable with ptfefeftpffefe pisch! :lol:

Keep up the good work guys. My Celeste has been on about 8 weeks so far and is looking good on the full n/s and the bonnet. 

Beading is still very prominent but the sheeting slowed slightly on the sides, bonnet is fine, but you can really see how much a battering the sides takes on my car. I think on a car that maybe didn't take quite as much of abuse on the side it would still be sheeting like new.

Looking forward to more tests guys!


----------



## nothelle

So hooraaah for 5050? This solidify my stand on CG5050: The Most Underrated LSP......

Great test and great effort, hopefully can see some more LSP on the 2nd test...
Vic Wax, DJ, RBOE, Zymols, BF Kit....


----------



## calum001

didn't know you could use an ipod for that Craig !

cheers Gally, and yeh RG55 was definitely one of my favourites from the test, durability was good on mine, not as great on Craigs

next test i'll be doing each wax on half a car and also thinking about doing 2 coats instead of just one this time (see how much difference that makes and also it's what most people will do aswell)

Celeste does sound good, especially when i seen that your thinking of getting rid of your Glasur as i know how much you love that :lol:

yeh definitely a great wax and very underated nothelle, i've got Zymol Glasur to try in the next test and would love to try out the rest that you've listed (and more) but i simply can't afford to buy all these waxes just to test them, as much as i'd like to !! Will be constantly changing my wax collection and replacing waxes until i find around 3 waxes that cover all bases for me (looking for a low/mid/high end wax and looking for different things with each) but will hopefully get through a few more waxes in the next couple of months


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Zymol Glasur :thumb: and some of the Summer waxes in the next test that will be great  
I hope to see some of this waxes in your next test in the future 
Pinnacle Souveran 
P21s Concours wax 
Wolfgang Fuzion
Migliore Original 
Zymol Glasur
Victoria Concours


----------



## calum001

as mentioned all i have planned so far are:

Autoglym HD (want to compare that with Collonite 476 and CG 5050)

Zymol Glasur (comparison with RG55 and Shield)

any other tests will be dependant on if i can borrow waxes or if someone fancies being kind and taking a small sample from their wax and sending it through to be included  can't see me buying any other waxes in the next few months after these

vics concours would be a good comparison with RG55 as a lot of people think they are very similar :thumb:


----------



## james_death

CraigQQ said:


> im surprised you didn't get put in the mental health clinic james :lol:
> 
> the results?


I just say ill take the meds but dont...:lol:
Hey i have a scar half the way round my head where they took the remains out and just have a gold fish in there now...
Just a bit of a play with the temps, will have a better bash when i have a bigger database.
Most cars were running same temps the yellows the silvers the blues, My black was running about 20 celsius above the other cars running @ 60 to most 40/42..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

calum001 said:


> as mentioned all i have planned so far are:
> 
> Autoglym HD (want to compare that with Collonite 476 and CG 5050)
> 
> Zymol Glasur (comparison with RG55 and Shield)
> 
> any other tests will be dependant on if i can borrow waxes or if someone fancies being kind and taking a small sample from their wax and sending it through to be included  can't see me buying any other waxes in the next few months after these
> 
> vics concours would be a good comparison with RG55 as a lot of people think they are very similar :thumb:


Your plan looks great :thumb:
a lot of people think RG55 copy paste from Victoria Concours , calum001 I expect you will notice the differences between them easily especially on dark colours .


----------



## GMToyota

Thanks for the write up Calum. .. After reading this. I'm really thinking of selling my Collinite 915 and getting 50/50 in its place. I think the tin 50/50 comes in is the same size as 915? 

I also have Natty's and used it on a blistering hot dark blue panel in the direct sun last weekend (29 degr. celsius / 84 degr. fahrenheit). Waxed the entire car, came back to the first panel after 20 minutes and removed everything with ease. From what I know, Natty's is the only wax that can do that, it's the easiest to use wax, even under direct sun, even easier than my Shield. Any ideas how is 50/50 in that regard?


----------



## nothelle

Nope, 5050 is in 8oz can while Colli 915 is 11oz...

I left my 5050 an hour in mid-day sun and left it overnight on another occasion, both still buff off easily.



GMToyota said:


> Thanks for the write up Calum. .. After reading this. I'm really thinking of selling my Collinite 915 and getting 50/50 in its place. I think the tin 50/50 comes in is the same size as 915?
> 
> I also have Natty's and used it on a blistering hot dark blue panel in the direct sun last weekend (29 degr. celsius / 84 degr. fahrenheit). Waxed the entire car, came back to the first panel after 20 minutes and removed everything with ease. From what I know, Natty's is the only wax that can do that, it's the easiest to use wax, even under direct sun, even easier than my Shield. Any ideas how is 50/50 in that regard?


----------



## nothelle

I'd also like to see head to head between vic wax and rg55, that certainly will make my day...


----------



## CraigQQ

Calum if you want to do a further high end test I'm sure we can use my best of show/shield and steal some of kevs celleste 
You hold him down ill steal the celleste. :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

nothelle said:


> Nope, 5050 is in 8oz can while Colli 915 is 11oz...
> 
> I left my 5050 an hour in mid-day sun and left it overnight on another occasion, both still buff off easily.


CG5050 comes in 8oz. but i feel the tin is smaller than that :lol:!
CG5050 easiest wax to use , I left it for 5 hours and buff off easily :thumb: .CG5050 smell similar to Colly.


----------



## gally

:lol: Criminals! You can borrow it anytime. I won't make a dent in it! I hope you won't either! 

Just let me know when you fancy it mate. Let me know how you enjoy the glasur. It's a special special wax imo. 

I'm going to try 3/4 layers of Purple haze again on my car after the recent dodo test. Just for laughs. 
I had a thread a while back LP then 2 layers of PH and it really did look good. That was when I first got the car iirc.

Oh i'll send you the lusso Oro if you have space for it in the test. It's a beautiful wax to work with. So oily when spreading.


----------



## nothelle

Lol... you have too many waxes Maxi..



MAXI-MILAN said:


> CG5050 comes in 8oz. but i feel the tin is smaller than that :lol:!
> CG5050 easiest wax to use , I left it for 5 hours and buff off easily :thumb: .CG5050 smell similar to Colly.


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> :lol: Criminals! You can borrow it anytime. I won't make a dent in it! I hope you won't either!
> 
> Just let me know when you fancy it mate. Let me know how you enjoy the glasur. It's a special special wax imo.
> 
> I'm going to try 3/4 layers of Purple haze again on my car after the recent dodo test. Just for laughs.
> I had a thread a while back LP then 2 layers of PH and it really did look good. That was when I first got the car iirc.
> 
> Oh i'll send you the lusso Oro if you have space for it in the test. It's a beautiful wax to work with. So oily when spreading.


lol thanks kev.. will let calum decide on the wax test.. im going for the nano/ceramic sealant test lol.


----------



## gally

Ah yes. Well you guys just let me know and i'll drop them off to once of you. Think Cal wanted to try the EZ creme aswell that I have.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

nothelle said:


> Lol... you have too many waxes Maxi..


Around 18-20 lsp only !
CG5050 is not in my shelf now I swapped with my friend . 
If you like to see the wax collection http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=175874&highlight=e-zyme


----------



## calum001

cheers Gally that would be spot on :thumb: yeh EZ Creme would be good to try aswell, i'll be able to give you PMG to try aswell if you still wanted ? your also welcome to try any of the other waxes i have, just let me know

well the other 2 cars that i'm going to use as a test bed need prepped first (machine polished etc..) and won't have a chance to do that for a cpl of weeks but i'll drop you a pm when i get a chance

detailing my pals red A3 quattro next weekend so need to decide on what wax to use now..........fight between Glasur and RG55 i think !

I used Purple Haze on my pals carbon black M3 that i did a while ago and really liked it, i actually liked it more than SN.....

oh yeh where about do you live aswell Gally ? pm if you want

Maxi thats just ridiculous lol, doesn't make me feel as bad about having 6 now !


----------



## nothelle

@MAXI: LOL... we're both either sick or have fetish for LSP. I've own, had, sold and traded about 37 total not including sample pots.. currently have 20 sitting on my shelf. Been trying to reduce to 10 but some are just too good to let go. I've been having hard time choosing to let go between Colli 915 or 5050 but thanks to these guys i'm now sure i made the right decision in selling my 915.

@calum: 6 is a good even number, keep your sanity on that level dude...


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> cheers Gally that would be spot on :thumb: yeh EZ Creme would be good to try aswell, i'll be able to give you PMG to try aswell if you still wanted ? your also welcome to try any of the other waxes i have, just let me know
> 
> well the other 2 cars that i'm going to use as a test bed need prepped first (machine polished etc..) and won't have a chance to do that for a cpl of weeks but i'll drop you a pm when i get a chance
> 
> detailing my pals red A3 quattro next weekend so need to decide on what wax to use now..........fight between Glasur and RG55 i think !
> 
> I used Purple Haze on my pals carbon black M3 that i did a while ago and really liked it, i actually liked it more than SN.....
> 
> oh yeh where about do you live aswell Gally ? pm if you want
> 
> Maxi thats just ridiculous lol, doesn't make me feel as bad about having 6 now !


your going to need a rotary for all that :lol:

i have glossworks glaze aswell if you or kev want to try it, its a bit different to EZ creme.. bit more oily and more fillers.
still need to put it through a proper test on dads swirly mazda lol.


----------



## calum001

nothelle - haha i'll try ! I reckon i'll always have a collonite wax in my collection, value for money and durability is just brilliant with them and i would be surprised if anything will be able to beat them in those stakes, it is my go to wax during winter and on any cars/vans that see a hard life !

i can see CG 5050 as being my go to wax on a more daily basis on most cars and then a higher end wax for my own car and on any 'special' details that i do


----------



## calum001

CraigQQ said:


> your going to need a rotary for all that :lol:


i know i don't make it easy for myself eh !! the last cars i've machine polished would have been 2 solid single part paints, a BMW and now an Audi :lol:

i've got it for 2 days so will be ok, it is getting the works though (wheels off and full interior etc..)..........


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> i know i don't make it easy for myself eh !! the last cars i've machine polished would have been 2 solid single part paints, a BMW and now an Audi :lol:
> 
> i've got it for 2 days so will be ok, it is getting the works though (wheels off and full interior etc..)..........


oops meant to hit quote.. not thanks..

aye, sounds like fun.. enjoy it..

you done your aunt/uncles green rover yet?(was a rover your mum said wasn't it?)


----------



## nothelle

Hence the tough decision, Colli 915 is still the best look/performance vs value in my mind, it's just that 11oz dent didn't even have a huge dent inside after years of personal use, tested by friends, played around... at this rate i wouldn't be able to tryout my other LSPs...

Well anyway sorry to hijack your thread, I'll leave you and craig to yet another round of fun test to do...



calum001 said:


> nothelle - haha i'll try ! I reckon i'll always have a collonite wax in my collection, value for money and durability is just brilliant with them and i would be surprised if anything will be able to beat them in those stakes, it is my go to wax during winter and on any cars/vans that see a hard life !
> 
> i can see CG 5050 as being my go to wax on a more daily basis on most cars and then a higher end wax for my own car and on any 'special' details that i do


----------



## calum001

nah not yet they've been on holiday, that will be............interesting to say the least, it's a dark green astra but i'll put money on it that half of the jet wash garage brushes in the country have been used on it


----------



## calum001

nothelle said:


> Hence the tough decision, Colli 915 is still the best look/performance vs value in my mind, it's just that 11oz dent didn't even have a huge dent inside after years of personal use, tested by friends, played around... at this rate i wouldn't be able to tryout my other LSPs...
> 
> Well anyway sorry to hijack your thread, I'll leave you and craig to yet another round of fun test to do...


you tried 476 yet ? beats 915 for durability but similar in application and look, yeh i've had my tub of 915 for about 5 years !

don't worry mate me and Craig talk rubbish anyway  this is what this thread is for in the end of the day, opinions on different waxes etc...


----------



## CraigQQ

astra that was it (Rover:wall: lol)

haha remember and take plenty of pics..

and if you want some polishes to test out you know who to phone lol.. ive got more than i'll ever use now.
about 750ml of p1
400 ml of p2
1L of each of the 3m trio(FC+, Extrafine and ultrafina(actually1.25L of this)
menz 3.02, 203s, 106FA, 85RE.
cg final polish.
megs 205,
2 small samples of festool finishing polish
also thinking of trying scholl concepts.. but i really dont need them lol.


----------



## gally

I'm not a fan of oily glazes Craig. Don't seem to work well with me. 

Yeah some PMG would be grand to try dude. I stay in west lothian. South Queensferry might be half way for us. 

Like I say whenever you're ready for them we'll organise it and i'll pop them over to you. 

Craig I did fancy s17+. I'm looking for a good 1 step polish but I think 203's has that covered for the amount that I do anyway.


----------



## CraigQQ

for one step i really like 106FA.. as it finishes down that bit better than 203(the new 106 has the same cut as 203.. but the finishing of 85re!)
haven't tried extrafine as a one step yet..

205 could probably be used as that aswell being constant cut.. not diminishing..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

nothelle said:


> @MAXI: LOL... we're both either sick or have fetish for LSP. I've own, had, sold and traded about 37 total not including sample pots.. currently have 20 sitting on my shelf. Been trying to reduce to 10 but some are just too good to let go.


I trying to reduce my collection in the future to 10  . the wax that I actually love it everyday and I will buy it again ..Victoria Concours - Dodo Juice SN - RaceGlaze55 - Zymol Glasur . But how I can reduce my collection ! maybe today I will order some Onyx :lol:.


----------



## nothelle

That's just crazy talk... i'll be glad to give those babies a new home, maybe take off the desert heat in exchange for warm tropical climate? lol... drop me a pm when you feel the urge to let go some of them, maybe we can trade a few.



MAXI-MILAN said:


> I trying to reduce my collection in the future to 10  . the wax that I actually love it everyday and I will buy it again ..Victoria Concours - Dodo Juice SN - RaceGlaze55 - Zymol Glasur . But how I can reduce my collection ! maybe today I will order some Onyx :lol:.


----------



## calum001

haha cheers Craig, your getting as bad with polishes as you were with LSP's !! i'm pretty happy with 106FA and 3.02 that i have now (and i'm just about to order some P1) so should be good but i'll keep it in mind

sound Gally, well i work in Edinburgh Park so not a problem popping across to yours if it's easier, i'll give you a bell nearer the time anyway :thumb:


----------



## gally

Even Newbridge/McDonalds where I met Craig last time is cool for me I don't mind popping out that way.

Keep in touch dude.


----------



## CraigQQ

gally said:


> Even Newbridge/McDonalds where I met Craig last time is cool for me I don't mind popping out that way.
> 
> Keep in touch dude.


 you said that was our special meeting place!!!

:cries:

HAHA 
:lol:


----------



## calum001

CraigQQ said:


> you said that was our special meeting place!!!
> 
> :cries:
> 
> HAHA
> :lol:


you worry me sometimes.....


----------



## CraigQQ

calum001 said:


> you worry me sometimes.....


PMSL...

not as bad as my two mates/colleagues(well ones ex colleague as he left lol) who were on a man date today :lol:


----------



## calum001

haha well tbh we can't really talk about being sad as were all on an online forum being geeky as hell about cleaning cars ! ah well :lol:


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats a great indepth test done there, thanks for sharing this, and more importantly thanks for your efforts, real credit on here.

Have a great week


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Any plan to add Pete's 53 into next test ?


----------



## CraigQQ

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Any plan to add Pete's 53 into next test ?


well i used to have it.. but unlike you maxi i didn't want to end up with about 50 LSP's :lol: so i sold it on.. 
so right now i've got about 10 LSP's lol including sealants.

was going to pick up the wolfs body wrap from andy tommorow but im working.. will have to catch him next time he's in edinburgh. 

not sure when i'll finish work.. could be anytime between 6-10 so can't tell him i'll meet him after work as i likely wouldn't show :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

CraigQQ said:


> well i used to have it.. but unlike you maxi i didn't want to end up with about 50 LSP's :lol: so i sold it on..
> so right now i've got about 10 LSP's lol including sealants.
> 
> was going to pick up the wolfs body wrap from andy tommorow but im working.. will have to catch him next time he's in edinburgh.
> 
> not sure when i'll finish work.. could be anytime between 6-10 so can't tell him i'll meet him after work as i likely wouldn't show :lol:


50 LSP's :lol: I only have 20 LSP's  . Its very difficult to find some persons here in my country love detailing car to sell and swap !

Craig , Is Pete's 53 gives nice finish in light metallic colors ? . I feel CG waxes gives better finish especially when use it over sealant .


----------



## CraigQQ

to be honest maxi.. i only used it on one 12" by 12" section after polishing(one section to test p2).. and it was my car, pearl black..
the finish was nice as usual.. but i prefer 5050.. so petes 53 went to the personal sales..
also i used lime prime about 4 days later so can't comment on durability other than "it lasts atleast 4 days" :lol:

lol I thought Qatar would be big on sealants/waxes to protect the cars from all that sand!


----------



## amiller

CraigQQ said:


> not sure when i'll finish work.. could be anytime between 6-10 so can't tell him i'll meet him after work as i likely wouldn't show :lol:


Come pick it up anytime mate. :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

CraigQQ said:


> lol I thought Qatar would be big on sealants/waxes to protect the cars from all that sand!


99% of guys love sand dunes and drag race . but recently I found some guys started love detailing cars .


----------



## CraigQQ

bored so heres some pics of the car from work car park yesterday..
the last few days I've cleaned the car every day when i get to work..
using Chemical Guys hose free rinse. diluted as a waterless spray wash.. as the cars only been dusty.. so i spray on.. leave for a minute wipe off with plush towels.. and it looks freshly washed..
except i think its attracting dust?

i know these products have polymers.. but its only going over z2.. not the most expensive wax i have lol... plus i had an ulterior motive to keep it clean past few days..

just taken from my phone again lol


----------



## -Raven-

Bump for greatness!!!


----------

